# Nigerian Dwarf udder filling???



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I only milk once a day but it doesn't feel like she let's down all her milk at the end of the day. I only have time to milk once a day so is it good that it takes her 24 hours to fill? I am putting pictures of her empty, 12 hours and 24 hours let me know what you think please I am new to goats and milking? I get between 4-5 cups of milk a day with one milking!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm not sure about the once/day milking. I would think that, over time, the volume would decrease, but, idk for sure. 

That's a good amount though. I'm getting about 5 cups/day out of one of my Nigerian does. That's with twice/day milking. 

I'm interested to hear what the others think... :scratch:


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Di said:


> I'm not sure about the once/day milking. I would think that, over time, the volume would decrease, but, idk for sure.
> 
> That's a good amount though. I'm getting about 5 cups/day out of one of my Nigerian does. That's with twice/day milking.
> 
> I'm interested to hear what the others think... :scratch:


I am interested to hear what others think too!! Her kids were weaned 2 months ago and her milk production hasn't decreased at all. I feed her a 16% diary feed and grain while she is being milked!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Getting that amount with once a day milking is AWESOME.... I get just under 6 cups with my Sr doe who is 4 months fresh and on a 2x a day milking


----------

